# اعمال المباني في الموقع



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

اعمال المباني في الموقع
ارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد للكل
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/114290589/c6da3e3/_online.html

أو يمكن التحميل من الملف المرفق

ارجو التقيم و التعليق
واللي عندوه اي اضافة ياريت يوضح
عشان اضفها حتي يصبح الموضوع مفيد و شامل
ونافع للكل​


----------



## hassanaki (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## النجاري (27 يونيو 2009)

في الحقيقة شيء متميز ومجهود اكثر من رائع تشكر عليه بس عندي استفسار صغير ياريت تاخذه بنظر الاعتبار
ذكرت جنابك العبارة التالية:
(1-  تقاس مبانى الطوب هندسيا وتكون الفئة بالم3 للحوائط التى سمكها 25 سم فأكثر وبالمتر مسطح للحوائط أقل من ذلك. )
ولكن عندنا في العراق يتم ذرع الجدران المنفذة بالبلوكات الخرسانية مسبقة الصب ذات ابعاد 20×20×40 سم بالمتر المكعب وليس التر المربع (المسطح)
فهلا تبين لنا المصدر او الكتاب الذي اخذت منه العبارة اعلاه اوهل هناك دليل قياسي معين يشير الى ذلك؟
فقط لكي اتبين ما اذا كانت ذرعاتي في المشاريع السابقة صحيحة ام لا
مع الشكر الجزيل على العمل المتميز والرائع بكل ما للكلمة من معنى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (27 يونيو 2009)

النجاري قال:


> في الحقيقة شيء متميز ومجهود اكثر من رائع تشكر عليه بس عندي استفسار صغير ياريت تاخذه بنظر الاعتبار
> ذكرت جنابك العبارة التالية:
> (1-  تقاس مبانى الطوب هندسيا وتكون الفئة بالم3 للحوائط التىسمكها 25 سم فأكثر وبالمتر مسطح للحوائط أقل من ذلك. )
> ولكن عندنا في العراق يتم ذرع الجدران المنفذة بالبلوكات الخرسانية مسبقة الصب ذات ابعاد 20×20×40 سم بالمتر المكعب وليس التر المربع (المسطح)
> ...



السبب اللي يخليك انك تخدها بالمتر مكعب لما لما بداخل التلات ابعاد x,y,z و الطوبة ليه نفس الابعاد25*12*6 سم وده في مصر 
فلما بيجيلك حائط مثلا سمكه 25سم و ارتفاعه 3م و عرضه 2م
حجم الحائط = 25.*3*2
حجم الطوبة = 25.*12.*6.
عدد الطوب = حجم الحائط \حجم الطوبة
ديه طريقة تقيك من الغلط

ام لما تحسب بالمتر مربع يبقي سمك الحائط طوبة واحدة بس فا مش محتاج الz
لانه معروف
جرب الطرقتين مع بعض هاتلاقي نفس الناتج لحائط واحد بنفس الابعاد

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## OSMAN MOHAMED (27 يونيو 2009)

:63::76::76::75::58::73::6:


م.احمد التعلب قال:


> اعمال المباني في الموقع
> 
> ارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد للكل
> وهذا هو الرابط
> ...


----------



## civil_gehad (21 يوليو 2009)

زى الفل يا بشمهندس 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asomar85 (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراا
بس المقصود بإن الحائط ذو سمك 25 يقاس بالمتر المكعب والحائط ال12 يقاس بالمتر المسطح ده عند الاتفاق على بنود العقود ودائما بيبقى المتر المكعب اغلى بكتير وده اللى فيه المكسب للمقاول ...


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (22 يوليو 2009)

اه 
جزاك الله خير علي المعلومة


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## kh_sa8 (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وفي ياهندسه انواع تانيه من الطابوق زي الطابوق العازل للحراره وبيكون بلشكل ده






ومن الانواع ايضا طابوق الطابوق المستخدم في بلاطات hollow block slab ودي بعض اشكاله ومقاساته وقد يكون هناك مقاسات اخري بتاكيد ولكن هذا للتوضيح وخصوصا طلبه الهندسه 




وفي بلطبع الطابوق المفرغ وهو بلشكل التالي وايضا موضحا عليه المقاسات 








وفي الطابوق الـ solid وبيطلق عليه ايضا الطابوق المتروس وهو بلشكل والمقاسات دي وايضا بلطبع هناك مقاسات اخري .







وهناك انواع اخري من الطابوق ذات اشكال جماليه تبني منها الاسوار كمثال للطابوقه الشكل التالي 






وده نقلتو لكم من خلال شركه بنتعامل معها وبتورد لنا الانواع السابقه 
م خليل سالم


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور علي الاضافة kh_sa8 جزالك الله خير


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين يا بش مهندس جتمد والله


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / أحمد التعلب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اشكرك كل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع ومعلوماتك القيمه ولكن أن اوضح للزملاء بعض الاشياء التى تحدث وذلك لاخذها فى عين الاعتبار وخصوصا للزملاء المهندسيين فى المكتب الفنى ومهندسى التنفيذ 
1- الطوب الاحمر الطفلى المخرم هنا فى مصر غير ثابت المقاسات أى ليست الطوبه بمقاس (25*12*6) سم ونادرا أن تكون بهذه المقاسات وغالبا تكون (23*10*6)ومالمشكله فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ا- المشكله لمهندس التنفيذ عند عمل الحصر النظرى للمبنى ثم يترجم ذلك الى عدد بالاف طوبه فانه سوف يجد نفسه فى نهاية المشروع استهلك زياده لاتقل عن 20-30% عن الحصر بعد اخذ كمية الهالك فى الاعتبار لان مقاسات الطوبه المستخدمه ليست (25*12*6) سم 
ب- سوف يجد مهندس التنفيذ قد استهلك كميه اسمنت اكثر من المطلوب لان مقاس الطوبه وخصوصا العرض أقل من عرض الكمره وبالتالى فى أعمال المحاره لابد من عمل بؤج واوتار لعمل راسيه الحائط مما يؤدى الى أن تكون سماكة المحاره اكثر من 5 سم مما يزيد من استهلاك الاسمنت
ج- سوف يجد مهندس التنفيذ قد اعطى تكلفه اعلى لمصنعيات المبانى لان المصنعيات غالبا ماتكون بالالف اى بالعدد وبالتالى المتر المسطح سوف يستهلك عدد أكبر من المحسوب نظرى لان مقاسات الطوبه أقل 
د- سوف يجد مهندس التنفيذ قد استهلك كمية اسمنت اكثر فى الطوبه الصغيره عن كميه الاسمنت النظريه نظرا لان عدد العراميس الرأسيه والافقيه قد زادت وبالتالى يزيد معها استهلاك الاسمنت 
مما سبق لايفرح المهندس بالسعر المنخفض للطوب الاحمر المخرم ولكن يتم عمل نسبه بين حجم الطوبه ذات المقاس القياسى وحجم الطوبه المعروضه عليه مع الاحذ فى الاعتبار الاعتبارات السابقه لكى يتم تحديد سعر الطوب 
2- بكل اسف لايوجد اجهاد كسر واضح للطوب الطفلى ولا توجد جهه رقابيه على ذلك 
3- بالنسبه للطوب الاسمنتى فهو الاسوء من حيث المقاسات وخصوصا ارتفاع الطوبه الذى يصل الى 3.50 سم بدلا من 6 سم فى بعض الاحوال كما أن جودت هذه الطوبه سيئه نظرا لان الاسمنت المستخدم لايزيد عن 2-3 شيكارة اسمنت فى المتر المكعب كما يتم تغيير اللون باستحدام الاوكسيد الاسود​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## jirar (24 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم*​


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررين اخواتي في الله علي الافادة و التعديل


----------



## esraa marawan (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar.kart (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وهل يوجد اشكال غير هي الاشكال للبلوك العازل للحرارة ومشكور جدا او ياريت تعطيني عنوان الموقع يلي جبت منو الصور هي ومشكور جدا


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (8 يونيو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

